

HN: Give it a rest with the CSS debate, please. - steveplace
http://i44.tinypic.com/f3xq1c.jpg

======
icey
It's two links out of 25. Surely you can just refrain from clicking on them?

~~~
ddemchuk
Yeah but there were many more links over the last few days from two different
sides of an argument who both have very good points and frankly, it's not
adding anything constructive anymore, it's just people jumping on the blog
wagon.

I actually took a screenshot of when those two links were right next to each
other, wish I had saved it...

